# puppy pics



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all,these were taken today in the garden of the puppies who are now 6 weeks old.
View attachment 6834


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

oohhhhhhh would love to cuddle and kiss that little one


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

having a few probs with downloading the pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

.......................


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

why carnt i download my pics with the paperclip?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I always scroll down and us the manage attatchments bit...


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nope it still wont let me. God spend £100 on a camera today and carnt download the blooming pics.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Bless ...so cute, just waiting to be snuggled


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww that is one cute puppy!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ow this little pup is on her own ? i think the rest of the litter will follow shortly..


----------



## staffybreeder (May 11, 2008)

oh how cute ,bet he/she gives lush puppy cuddles


----------

